# Magellanic Woodpeckers (Chile)



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 8, 2017)

I'll have lots more from my recent trip to Chile soon.

This species was my top target down there so I thought I'd start with them. They are really a spectacular bird!!






Female





Male


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Glenn.


----------

